# Lindernia sp. 'India' emersed



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Threw Lindernia sp. 'India' has slowly filled in and I've got some flowers to share.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Adam C,

Nice healthy looking plants, good job!


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Roy.

I usually only get a few species flowering inside so I love outside.
Do get alot of flowers indoors?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

nice adam,

This is part of your outside gig?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Sure is


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

SO nice!!! Do you add any nutrients to this?


----------

